# should i buy a cruze 1.4 turbo



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I cant speak for the 2011 models, but my 2012 has been perfect thus far, no complaints!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Have a 2011 ECO and love it...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Have a 2011 ECO and love it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Same here, but I have a lot of mods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Same here, but I have a lot of mods.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Hmmm maybe thats why I like mine too... Eibachs going in Friday.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm on the fence right now, but I would like to purchase one to replace a 15 year old Civic. I have talked to about a half dozen Cruze owners that I have stopped in parking lots and every one has said they really like the car and it has been completely faultless, i.e. no trips to the dealer after purchase. Guess what? All of them were 2012 Cruze owners. The models ranged from ECOs to 2LTs.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Never been to the dealer with my 2011... Most likely never will either.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I also cant speak for the 2011's, But **** I love my 2012 ECO... probably one of my top life decisions I've made. (Traded in a Gas Guzzling 04 Avalanche). You get the Gas milage of a Hybrid without the price tag...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, the Internet often has people posting to complain. Most forum participants won't extol how many problem-free miles they have, or what they like about the car. It's easier to complain than it is to praise. 

Also, there are a LOT of Cruzes running around now. Folks wouldn't have purchased them if they were trash.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Also, the Internet often has people posting to complain. *Most forum participants won't extol how many problem-free miles they have*, or what they like about the car. It's easier to complain than it is to praise.
> 
> Also, there are a LOT of Cruzes running around now. Folks wouldn't have purchased them if they were trash.


5400 problem free miles on my 2011 2LT.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

18,000 miles and never once to dealer except for the steering column check @ 150 miles.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont have the 1.4 but my 12 ls has been great 

Just oil changes and a update to the hvac software which really was nothing to be honest


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

have a 2011 LTZ RS its great. zero problems thus far. traded up from a 1994 civic Si. the Cruze kicks the living crap out of it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had a few issues with my 2012. Some were owner issues, some were design issues, only 1 was a random failure. The cluster being noisy drove me nuts. I've got that licked. The steering column squeaked incessantly. Some lubricant shut that up. An e-brake cable was loose in a bracket. That got tightened up by the dealer. The only failure I've had has been a trunk button that was replaced without fuss under warranty. 

I love the gas mileage, and the interior layout/materials. The car's been mechanically flawless. And the interior's finally sorted to my liking. Our Fit went through a similar period when we first got it. I'm a perfectionist, and know it. Most of the stuff that bothered me likely wouldn't bother a non-perfectionist.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 LTZ RS. Over 13K since Dec 2010. Been perfect. I change my own oil, so it has never seen the dealer since I brought it home.
Nothing against my dealer.  Moran Chevy in Clinton Twp, MI. I received excellent service when I purchased the car and the service dept has treated me well with other vehicles.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

12,000 miles since August. No problems. I needed a tune to fix the awful transmission but that was cleared up with 2012 models. Car is very stable on the road and very quiet. Good gas mileage, good in snow as well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been driving GM vehicles for many years now, the 283, 292, 350, 401, 454, 455, 472, and even the 500 CID engines. Should be in the 600 CID range now, but an 85 CID engine? Going backwards. But in calculating the cost of driving an automobile, paying a lot more per mile for fuel now than the depreciation of the vehicle. Had to do something so I had enough money left over to pay my taxes so they wouldn't take my home away and throw me out into the street. 

Why am I using cubic inch displacement? Grew up with it, our idiot congress made us change to the metric system in the late 70's, required a lot of worthless retooling that cost the consumer dearly for doing the same thing. Why? Because the Japanese refused to buy our cars and the reason why they wouldn't buy our cars is because our marketing refused to put the steering wheel on the right hand side of the vehicle. So what does our congress do? Forced us to switch to the metric system, Japanese still refused to buy our vehicles.

Must be some kind of unwritten law to only have an IQ of no greater than 2.0 to run for public office.

Major concern of these new high revving low displacement engines is the aluminum and plastic used, not nearly as forgiving as cast iron. Don't believe that crap about saving weight, aluminum and plastic is far cheaper to manufacture, aluminum only has to be heated to 1,100, not 2,500*F and requires a lot less machine work. Good for the stockholders. For the consumer, overheating these engines can be a major disaster. Weight savings are not nearly as much as having a big gut, obesity in this country is ridiculous. 

Least they are all aluminum now, constant problems with mixing cast iron and aluminum with drastic differences in temperature expansion, but hey, could only do a little a little at a time, constant yearly changes, time to market was the most critical component. But watch your temperature gauge with the same tensity as your speedometer, exceeding either will cost you dearly.

Yeah, a small displacement engine does work for saving fuel, in particular since 90% of our driving is done in congested city traffic where you are spending more time parked a traffic signals than moving. The turbo is a nice touch, still need that performance to get on an interstate, but use it sparingly as engine wear increases exponentially with speed.

Development of the 1.4L was a world wide project, I wanted one, and like it so far, but with a manual transmission, have to do a lot more gear shifting, but having fun with it. Does have certain rewards at the pump and does get me there. Was passed by a kid driving his old man's Corvette, but left him in the dust anyway by timing the traffic signals. Guessing it was his old man's Corvette, would never drive my car that way squealing tires at every traffic signal then slamming on the brakes.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So much misinformation in the above post. First, engine wear does not correlate with speed. It depends on how it's used and maintained. An engine screaming at 4000 RPM for hours on end isn't going to wear as much as the engine that's being constantly floored at 15*F out 3 seconds after startup. Second, the Cruze's engines are iron block with an aluminum head. That's proven to work just fine. Third, we don't need 700 CI engines with 500 hp to get groceries. The 1.4T in the Cruze does just fine, and saves folks at the gas pump since it doesn't have a lot of un-needed displacement to displace.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

sciphi said:


> So much misinformation in the above post. First, engine wear does not correlate with speed. It depends on how it's used and maintained. An engine screaming at 4000 RPM for hours on end isn't going to wear as much as the engine that's being constantly floored at 15*F out 3 seconds after startup. Second, the Cruze's engines are iron block with an aluminum head. That's proven to work just fine. Third, we don't need 700 CI engines with 500 hp to get groceries. The 1.4T in the Cruze does just fine, and saves folks at the gas pump since it doesn't have a lot of un-needed displacement to displace.


I am glad someone else understands my passion for discussing misinformation!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Owned a 2012 Cruze for 2 weeks and put on 2,000 miles. No problems and averaging over 31 mpg!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love my 2012 Eco MT. And with 80/20 highway/city I'm gettin 44.5. The only thing about it I HATE IS

NO FRICKIN' SPARE TIRE OPTION!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jt3451 said:


> after reading some of the comments topics on here i am wondering do you think the cruze is a good car. i dont want to be in and out of the dealer all the time. is it a decent dependable car. the review on the windshield fogging up from anti freeze, etc kind of worries me.
> do you like your cruze or would you buy something diffrent now. has it been good, etc
> thank you


jt3451,
The Cruze is a great vehicle to drive as well as own. When you purchase a new Cruze it comes with a 5 year/100,000 mile Powertrain warranty with 24/7 Roadside Assistance as well as Courtesy Transportation. It also comes with a 3 year/36,000 mile Bumper to Bumper warranty. So if you do have any vehicle issues you will have the warranties to cover the vehicle. I would suggest that you visit your local dealership and look into the different models as well as test drive them. This will be the best way for you to decide what model is best for you. If you have any questions or need any assistance along the way please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

2011 Cruze Eco, 8,000 miles, no issues thus far, drives perfectly. 70%/30% city/highway, averaging 39 mpg. Excellent car for the money, highly recommended!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO 6MT with 5500 miles since July 2011 - no problems, no dealer visits.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> 18,000 miles and never once to dealer except for the steering column check @ 150 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


17,000 on mine with the exact same results........and the gas mileage speaks for itself.


----------



## Jimmyjo (Nov 27, 2011)

jt3451 said:


> after reading some of the comments topics on here i am wondering do you think the cruze is a good car. i dont want to be in and out of the dealer all the time. is it a decent dependable car. the review on the windshield fogging up from anti freeze, etc kind of worries me.
> do you like your cruze or would you buy something diffrent now. has it been good, etc
> thank you


Just like you I've been following the topics on this forum. They have stopped me from buying one for several months. Like every other product forum the few that are having problems are far more vocal about reporting them than the many that have none. It's refreshing to see some of the very satisfied people are reporting there feelings about the Cruze on your post. A dealer can be the difference if it's a good or bad buy for you. Yesterday I traveled to a small town dealer that seems to me has a more personal touch and more honest values. I think they will be good for me. So after much shopping around all brands it came down that the Cruze was my choice. I bought a 2012 LT 1LT all-star edition with RS package and automatic in victory red. I also bought the six year warranty for peace of mind. It was this more personal touch that this dealer added and also the best deal I've ever got that pushed me over the fear of buying the Cruze. Picking it up on March 1,can't wait.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

2012 1LT with the manual (MR5 code gearbox, not Eco). I've for 5547 miles on it and I love it. Been averaging 35.7MPG in about 40/60 city/hwy. I think if you want a manual, the MR5 equipped cars are tons of fun - you get the 1.4T motor with a sportier transmission, "real" tires (not low rolling resistance, aka low grip) and the smoother Z-Link rear. You lose a few MPG over the Eco, but it's more fun to drive. 

The only issue I've had so far was the HVAC fan quit one morning. After pulling the fuze for it to check it, I replaced it and it started working again. No problems since. I suspect it's related to the HVAC control software upgrade that I have yet to get. 

That aside, I love this car and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

Like others have said, people complain about a lot of things on online forums. I own a 2011 ltz 1.4T and I average about 30mpg because most of my driving is bumper to bumper traffic in a city. Even with all city miles, I will average 27.xmpg never anything lower and I'm not babying it at all. If I take a road trip and drive about 60mph on the highway, I'll get around 35mpg.

I have almost 19,000 miles and have not taken it to the dealership any except for a recall awhile back for something in the steering column and about the shifter. The ONLY problem I have currently is a rattling noise coming from the passenger side corner up front. I can't seem to find where it's coming from, but it's driving me crazy!!! Does anyone know what this is? It only does it at night/when the temperature is below 35F or so.

I'm going to have them check it out at the dealership next time I get an oil change.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SlvrECObullet said:


> I also cant speak for the 2011's, But **** I love my 2012 ECO... probably one of my top life decisions I've made. (Traded in a Gas Guzzling 04 Avalanche). You get the Gas milage of a Hybrid without the price tag...


Also one of the top decisions of my life. Last 3 tanks of gas, I have consistently averaged over 40mpg with over 75% city driving. Last tank of gas was 100% city driving and averaged 40.6. Good luck beating that!



newcruzer17 said:


> I love my 2012 Eco MT. And with 80/20 highway/city I'm gettin 44.5. The only thing about it I HATE IS
> 
> NO FRICKIN' SPARE TIRE OPTION!


Not so much of an issue as people make it out to be, really. If the tire has a hole, you fix the hole with the patch kit and take it to a tire center promptly to get the tire fixed permanently. Its not a real problem unless you have a severe slit in your tire. I've only had that happen once in my life. Usually, its a nail that loses air slowly. I believe you also get roadside assistance. 

A spare tire would be nice, but let's face it, that recessed "hole" in the trunk is great for keeping your groceries from bouncing around everywhere, and chances are you won't need to use it. 

If you have trouble getting your hands on one, try contacting another dealer. I recall you mentioning your dealer said they can't get it, which is a load of crap. Call up GM and they'll find you a dealer who can order it for you. 



Snuze said:


> 2012 1LT with the manual (MR5 code gearbox, not Eco). I've for 5547 miles on it and I love it. Been averaging 35.7MPG in about 40/60 city/hwy. I think if you want a manual, the MR5 equipped cars are tons of fun - you get the 1.4T motor with a sportier transmission, "real" tires (not low rolling resistance, aka low grip) and the smoother Z-Link rear. You lose a few MPG over the Eco, but it's more fun to drive.
> 
> The only issue I've had so far was the HVAC fan quit one morning. After pulling the fuze for it to check it, I replaced it and it started working again. No problems since. I suspect it's related to the HVAC control software upgrade that I have yet to get.
> 
> That aside, I love this car and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


From what I've read, you won't notice a difference with the cars equipped with the z-link rear and ones that aren't unless you're on an autocross or race track. 



jrharden said:


> Like others have said, people complain about a lot of things on online forums. I own a 2011 ltz 1.4T and I average about 30mpg because most of my driving is bumper to bumper traffic in a city. Even with all city miles, I will average 27.xmpg never anything lower and I'm not babying it at all. If I take a road trip and drive about 60mph on the highway, I'll get around 35mpg.
> 
> I have almost 19,000 miles and have not taken it to the dealership any except for a recall awhile back for something in the steering column and about the shifter. The ONLY problem I have currently is a rattling noise coming from the passenger side corner up front. I can't seem to find where it's coming from, but it's driving me crazy!!! Does anyone know what this is? It only does it at night/when the temperature is below 35F or so.
> 
> I'm going to have them check it out at the dealership next time I get an oil change.


I believe that rattling noise is the silver plastic ring around the speaker. Its actually quite common.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

sciphi said:


> So much misinformation in the above post. First, engine wear does not correlate with speed. It depends on how it's used and maintained. An engine screaming at 4000 RPM for hours on end isn't going to wear as much as the engine that's being constantly floored at 15*F out 3 seconds after startup. Second, the Cruze's engines are iron block with an aluminum head. That's proven to work just fine. Third, we don't need 700 CI engines with 500 hp to get groceries. The 1.4T in the Cruze does just fine, and saves folks at the gas pump since it doesn't have a lot of un-needed displacement to displace.


That's what I get for taking someones word for it. So checked the engine block myself, not only visually, but with a powerful magnet. Its indubitably a cast iron block.

So please accept my apologies for this gross error. Still true on watching that temperature gauge, won't take that back. Several have already posted what "appears" to be cooling system leaks. 

Actual displacement of the 1.4 L turbo is 86.588283 cubic inches as calculated by the specified bore and stroke. So actually a 1.418928 L engine.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jrharden said:


> I have almost 19,000 miles and have not taken it to the dealership any except for a recall awhile back for something in the steering column and about the shifter. The ONLY problem I have currently is a rattling noise coming from the passenger side corner up front. I can't seem to find where it's coming from, but it's driving me crazy!!! Does anyone know what this is? It only does it at night/when the temperature is below 35F or so.
> 
> I'm going to have them check it out at the dealership next time I get an oil change.


I noticed this too. What gives? Only when its cold and the engine isn't warmed up yet. ANNOYING!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I noticed this too. What gives? Only when its cold and the engine isn't warmed up yet. ANNOYING!




ErikBEggs,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this problem corrected for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to ask.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> jt3451,
> The Cruze is a great vehicle to drive as well as own. When you purchase a new Cruze it comes with a 5 year/100,000 mile Powertrain warranty with 24/7 Roadside Assistance as well as Courtesy Transportation. It also comes with a 3 year/36,000 mile Bumper to Bumper warranty. So if you do have any vehicle issues you will have the warranties to cover the vehicle. I would suggest that you visit your local dealership and look into the different models as well as test drive them. This will be the best way for you to decide what model is best for you. If you have any questions or need any assistance along the way please feel free to message me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Which model Cruze do you own? Have you had to take your Cruze to a dealership for issues covered under warranty?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> That's what I get for taking someones word for it. So checked the engine block myself, not only visually, but with a powerful magnet. Its indubitably a cast iron block.
> 
> So please accept my apologies for this gross error. Still true on watching that temperature gauge, won't take that back. Several have already posted what "appears" to be cooling system leaks.
> 
> Actual displacement of the 1.4 L turbo is 86.588283 cubic inches as calculated by the specified bore and stroke. So actually a 1.418928 L engine.


Awesome! Now I can tell everyone I have a 1.42L motor, haha.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NickD said:


> That's what I get for taking someones word for it. So checked the engine block myself, not only visually, but with a powerful magnet. Its indubitably a cast iron block.
> 
> So please accept my apologies for this gross error. Still true on watching that temperature gauge, won't take that back. Several have already posted what "appears" to be cooling system leaks.
> 
> Actual displacement of the 1.4 L turbo is 86.588283 cubic inches as calculated by the specified bore and stroke. So actually a 1.418928 L engine.


Nick, I should apologize too. My tone could have been taken as snippy, and I didn't mean to be snippy. I'll watch my wording better.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Nick, I should apologize too. My tone could have been taken as snippy, and I didn't mean to be snippy. I'll watch my wording better.


Actually, thanks for posting that, would have been telling everyone I had an all aluminum engine. Your post inspired me to look to see what I had.

Ford had a major problem with head gasket failure, was augmented by using the engine coolant temperature sensor to control the radiator fans with constant thermal cycling from 195 to 235*F. Fel-Pro helped them with that problem. Chrysler's solution was to polish their heads to a mirror finish, but typically only good for a 100K miles or so. Honda and Toyota never had that aluminum head/cast iron block problem, let's hope GM copied them. 

Like watching my DIC for coolant temperature variations, so far, seems stable enough.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

Except for a squeaky steering wheel, we are trouble free and happy in our 2012 Cruze LT. Drive conservatively on the highway with properly inflated tires, and watch your mileage soar. 42+mpg (Without the added expense of the ECO Package) Our 1.4L Turbo performs very well, and interior is quiet. Fit and finish is great except for tiny rubber insert (coin area?) misfit on lower dash just in front of the shift lever. Solid car thusfar.


----------



## cruze1953 (Jun 30, 2011)

Alot of what you see on this site is little nip picky things that really don't impact the reliability of the majority of the Cruzes. Consumer report needs to take another look at the cruze, they are usually pretty good but the missed the mark BIG TIME on their Cruze ratings.New models always have some issues due to production at new plants and set-up. But for the mostpart they seem to be holding up very well. 10k miles and no issues. I am an automotive proffesional and after 35 years I am alot more critical than most people on major design and production problems. The Cruze passsed my research after 3 months and the drive was great. Today 48.9mpg, 50miles round trip, 80% highway at 60mph.Let see another non hybred do that.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NickD said:


> Actually, thanks for posting that, would have been telling everyone I had an all aluminum engine. Your post inspired me to look to see what I had.
> 
> Ford had a major problem with head gasket failure, was augmented by using the engine coolant temperature sensor to control the radiator fans with constant thermal cycling from 195 to 235*F. Fel-Pro helped them with that problem. Chrysler's solution was to polish their heads to a mirror finish, but typically only good for a 100K miles or so. Honda and Toyota never had that aluminum head/cast iron block problem, let's hope GM copied them.
> 
> Like watching my DIC for coolant temperature variations, so far, seems stable enough.


My family has a Hyundai Elantra with an iron block/aluminum head. 150k+ miles on it so far, and no problems. Likely it won't be an issue. 

cm1701, the squeaky steering wheel likely can be fixed with a quick squirt of lubricant. It fixed mine for a few thousand miles I've put on it since lubricating it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How is this for a major problem, above 60 mph getting a little wind noise from the upper rear corner of the driver's window. If I hold my hand up there, it stops. Thought the rear corner of the window was adjust a little bit low, but I checked that, perfectly aligned.

So maybe the vacuum created by the air rush is opening the fold of that weather strip just a tad. Was going to cut a piece of 1/16" diameter rubber from an old cassette drive belt and drop that in the fold to see if that stopped it. But haven't done that yet, maybe I should take it back to my dealer.

Ford has a TSB out on a squeaky steering wheel, everyone swears its at the top, but actually at the bottom boot that needs lubrication, sound travels seven times faster through steel than air, so you think the culprit is at the top. Could be the same problem with the Cruze, where's the grease?


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I got 21000 km, it's a great little car so far, with one exception in the first month of ownership I had a Service Airbag Light that came on. I don't think it's a common issue, but very frustrating when trying to work with the dealership that doesn't take the effort on how to approach the problem. To make a long story short, GM is working hard to make it right and build quality cars, but the dealerships is where the problem is. Dealership service department are still the same. They don't take their time on warranty work and try to sell you stuff you don't need.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm on the fence right now, but I would like to purchase one to replace a 15 year old Civic. I have talked to about a half dozen Cruze owners that I have stopped in parking lots and every one has said they really like the car and it has been completely faultless, i.e. no trips to the dealer after purchase. Guess what? All of them were 2012 Cruze owners. The models ranged from ECOs to 2LTs.


Add a 2012 LTZ to your list....had mine since August with absolutely no issues at 10K miles. Been to the dealer once for an oil change. Going in soon for my next oil change and first tire rotation. And I'm averaging 35 mpg to boot!


----------



## Pat2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! You should buy one... I have mine since october 2011. A CRUZE ECO1.4T/manual/ blue metallic... Its the best decision I ever made, i'm leasing mine but seriously considering purchase after the contract ends or renew and get the 2016 model at that point will see in time. But i have almost 10000km on it and its been great... had a civic before and never going back...had no problems with the cruze so far...cant go wrong...


----------



## jt3451 (Feb 29, 2012)

eric what moidel do you have thank you


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I love my 2012 Cruze Eco. Every car will have its vices. But of all the cars I compared with after a month of research, the cruze had everything I looked for. I have the 1.4Turbo automatic in my Eco, Black granite metallic with the black/sport red interior, and I tinted the windows to 20%. I recently drove to Chicago from Tennessee (over 400 miles) and averaged a 42.9 MPG at 73 mph. With the bluetooth connectivity, mpg, sleek look, and performance, I couldn't be happier. I have yet to find any problems that would sway my opinion. Granted I'm not a person to mod my car's performance, but for what it has stock, I LOVE IT and definitely recommend it. For the price, I couldn't imagine buying anything else. I've only had it for a few months with no complaints besides having a small center console (being a woman I like a lot of random storage space though the trunk is HUGE! ) but all my friends love it and I hope you do too!


----------



## jt3451 (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you all i am trying to work out a deal now the new march incentives dealer told me not as good as feb etc etc etc
just saw canada has 0 financing hope thye offer that in the states soon, that helps. i am going to try to get the 1 lt would like the 2 lt with leather and heated seats but tires are bigger not sure if they will be as good in snow
anyway im working and most of the chevy dealers here too are so out of control with my trade, it makes me sick
but im working on it
lots of positve response thank you all


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

cruze1953 said:


> Alot of what you see on this site is little nip picky things that really don't impact the reliability of the majority of the Cruzes. Consumer report needs to take another look at the cruze, they are usually pretty good but the missed the mark BIG TIME on their Cruze ratings.New models always have some issues due to production at new plants and set-up.


How did they "miss the mark?" I trust them to report the statistics of those who responded and compare them vs. the average.

There are new models, including those from GM (like the Volt) which did well in reliability their first model year. There are some other automakers which also produce cars w/above average reliability in their first model year, sometimes very consistently.

Of course, we will see continued reliability reports from CR from the Cruze unless there are an insufficient # of responses (unlikely) and until the Cruze gets discontinued and aged off their reliability charts.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jt3451 said:


> eric what moidel do you have thank you


2011 LTZ. 14,000 miles only problems are aesthetic no mechanical issues. Im taking it in at the end of March for my 15,000 mile oil change + tire rotation and to fix up a few aesthetic changes and have them peep the weird sound. When it is below freezing and the car is still cold there is that droning sound on the passenger side when I accelerate. It goes away very quickly but I wonder what it is. Aesthetically, my RS badge on the left is peeling, one little clip piece underneath the passenger side door handle actually popped off (the connector clip broke somehow) and my passenger side floormat got wedged into the dash from one idiot passenger (was fixed for free obviously). But nothing serious going on.

In stock state, the transmission on the 2011 models is sickening. Since I added the trifecta tune to retune the boost and shift patterns I have had zero problems. The car drives amazing now.

The all-season michelins on the LTZ are more than adequate in the snow. Had no issues and the car seems very stable and planted in adverse weather. If you floor it from a standstill than repeat using traction control OFF you can see just how much GM has these things in anti-slip mode!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just on the subject of making recommendations, learned in life, not to do this in particular with friends and relatives. Even with doctors, dentist, and particular with attorneys as well as recommending products. What may work well for you, may not work the same way for in particular a friend or relative then you end up making an enemy for life. 

Ha, when my wife first saw the Cruze, she wanted me to buy one, in our situation, we don't really need another vehicle, have three others that are still reliable, but you have to have a vehicle. Let's wait until the 2012's come out. In my experience, was never given the time to do it right in the first place, but always given time to do it right later, especially if liability issues were involved. Will expect even more improvements in the 2013 models, just look at the Ford Focus in this respect. Consumer ends up paying the price for other peoples mistakes. Cavalier is another example, GM finally got it close to right with the 04 model, so what do they do? Drop it and come up with a new model loaded with problems.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

We've had ours for 5 months (2012 LTZ) and no issues. However, if you want me tell you it will be as reliable as your Civic was for 15 years, it can't be done. This is a new model for North america, and the long term data isn't out there to substantiate any claims of reliability (notwithstanding CR's ratings). We won't know until 2014-2015 when the first batch of cruises drop out of warranty.

That being said, the core components of the vehicle are simple tried and proven tech. The engine is port injected so no issues about carbon build up. The turbo is a small thing, with an air to air intercooler so no worries about leaks. The tranny is a simple torque converter model, no dual clutch crap. Personally, I would be a lot more worried about the Elantra or Focus' drivetrains.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Katee228 said:


> I love my 2012 Cruze Eco. Every car will have its vices. But of all the cars I compared with after a month of research, the cruze had everything I looked for. I have the 1.4Turbo automatic in my Eco, Black granite metallic with the black/sport red interior, and I tinted the windows to 20%. I recently drove to Chicago from Tennessee (over 400 miles) and averaged a 42.9 MPG at 73 mph. With the bluetooth connectivity, mpg, sleek look, and performance, I couldn't be happier. I have yet to find any problems that would sway my opinion. Granted I'm not a person to mod my car's performance, but for what it has stock, I LOVE IT and definitely recommend it. For the price, I couldn't imagine buying anything else. I've only had it for a few months with no complaints besides having a small center console (being a woman I like a lot of random storage space though the trunk is HUGE! ) but all my friends love it and I hope you do too!



Katee228,
I am so happy to hear that you like your Cruze so much. Thank you very much for your feedback. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Bought mine in May 2011have not had a problem


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

cruze1953 said:


> Alot of what you see on this site is little nip picky things that really don't impact the reliability of the majority of the Cruzes. Consumer report needs to take another look at the cruze, they are usually pretty good but the missed the mark BIG TIME on their Cruze ratings.New models always have some issues due to production at new plants and set-up. But for the mostpart they seem to be holding up very well. 10k miles and no issues. I am an automotive proffesional and after 35 years I am alot more critical than most people on major design and production problems. The Cruze passsed my research after 3 months and the drive was great. Today 48.9mpg, 50miles round trip, 80% highway at 60mph.Let see another non hybred do that.


I looked at the Consumer Reports reliability ratings of the 2011 Cruze and agree with your comment that they missed the mark. Their report showed *every category was rated at better than average* yet the overall rating was much worse than average. Does anyone other than their staff understand how that happens? It seems to be that there is some bias getting into their reports. I've given up on Consumer Reports. I've been disappointed with their recommended ratings that prove to be worthless.

Anyhow, I bought a 2012 Cruze to replace a lemon 2012 Sonata and now have over 2000 miles in less than three weeks. Can't speak about the long tern reliability but so far it is a well designed and put together vehicle.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> I looked at the Consumer Reports reliability ratings of the 2011 Cruze and agree with your comment that they missed the mark. Their report showed *every category was rated at better than average* yet the overall rating was much worse than average. Does anyone other than their staff understand how that happens? It seems to be that there is some bias getting into their reports. I've given up on Consumer Reports. I've been disappointed with their recommended ratings that prove to be worthless.
> 
> Anyhow, I bought a 2012 Cruze to replace a lemon 2012 Sonata and now have over 2000 miles in less than three weeks. Can't speak about the long tern reliability but so far it is a well designed and put together vehicle.


CR's results with the Cruze are downright disgusting. They say its reliable, then give it low scores, while ignoring the fact that 1st year models are typically more unrealiable. They go based on historical GM reliability, ignoring that the car was engineered by GM Opel in Europe and designed by Daewoo. They test it in the harshest conditions possible for city driving and tell is it gets 17mpg city and expect it to be relevant to the majority if people. Their survey includes 200 owners, many of which are disgruntled owners as they are more likely to complain about a car that has issues than a happy owner is likely to go out of their way to praise it. Keep in mind, we're well into 300,000 Cruzes on the road now. 200 is one dirty drop in a bucket.


----------

